# plugin /x-mplayer2 for MIME



## bonefishwish (Sep 30, 2009)

where do i find this download, so i can open satellite direct


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 30, 2009)

Download and install Flip4Mac
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/wmcomponents.mspx


----------

